# First Aid Bag - CHEAP!



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Johnson & Johnson Build Your Own First Aid Kit Case | Walgreens

The link above is to a small first aid kit at Walgreens.
It is an EMPTY KIT.
The idea is that if you buy 4 qualifying products the empty bag is FREE.

But I didn't want the products because I already had a good kit - except my bag broke. So I went to get this one. They are like $4.99 with out the purchase of 4 qualifying products. Pretty good deal, right? Then when I got to the check out and used my Walgreens Rewards Card, they knocked the price down to like $1.00 and some change. All in after tax it was LESS THAN $2.00

Their web site indicates prices may vary from store to store so you may not get the sweetheart deal I did, but still for less than $5.00 the bag is worth it. And if you are there getting stuff anyway - maybe you get it free.

Since this is a Johnson and Johnson promotional, you may be able to get it at other stores like CVS or Menards or Osco - possibly any pharmacy. I know my local (North Phoenix, Tatum & Rose Garden) store has them for sure.

Check it out!
I'm going back for a few more.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Sweet deal. will swing into a local NM walgreens and purchase one. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Picked another one up today. I checked the reciept and it is $1.19 + tax.

I'm going back each week for one.


----------



## BIOfrequency (Apr 6, 2013)

Sweet! I'll have to go check this out


----------

